# openldap modify  using cn=config



## Business_Woman (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have started looking into Openldap and olc, its new "on the fly" modification.

my olcDatabase={1}bdb.ldif looks like this


```
# AUTO-GENERATED FILE - DO NOT EDIT!! Use ldapmodify.
# CRC32 3e068c04
dn: olcDatabase={1}bdb
objectClass: olcDatabaseConfig
objectClass: olcBdbConfig
olcDatabase: {1}bdb
olcSuffix: dc=my-domain,dc=com
olcAddContentAcl: FALSE
olcLastMod: TRUE
olcMaxDerefDepth: 15
olcReadOnly: FALSE
olcRootDN: cn=Manager,dc=my-domain,dc=com
olcRootPW:: c2VjcmV0
olcSyncUseSubentry: FALSE
olcMonitoring: FALSE
olcDbDirectory: /var/db/openldap-data
olcDbCacheSize: 1000
olcDbNoSync: FALSE
olcDbDirtyRead: FALSE
olcDbIDLcacheSize: 0
olcDbIndex: objectClass eq
olcDbLinearIndex: FALSE
olcDbMode: 0600
olcDbSearchStack: 16
olcDbShmKey: 0
olcDbCacheFree: 1
olcDbDNcacheSize: 0
structuralObjectClass: olcBdbConfig
entryUUID: 2773faac-12c9-1032-91e9-ed1ba1c252f7
creatorsName: cn=config
createTimestamp: 20130224122627Z
entryCSN: 20130224122627.012999Z#000000#000#000000
modifiersName: cn=config
modifyTimestamp: 20130224122627Z
```

In an attempt to change the olcRootDN, i made the following ldif:

```
dn: olcDatabase={1}bdb, cn=config
changetype: modify
replace: olcRootDN
olcRootDN: cn=root,dc=<my-new-domain>,dc=<top-lvl-domain>
```

Using ldapmodify and binding to the default rootDN of Manager, with the default root password, the result is: additional info: olcSuffix: value #0 invalid per syntax

What am i doing wrong?


----------

